# Would like opinions on these speakers



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I have posted the topic here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/22009-experts-give-us-lowdown-design-please-guys.html

but not sure if the expertise is more likely to be in here, so figured I would link it for maximum exposure to the relevant experts.

Cheers


----------

